# Miami/Keys bonefish



## redfisher326 (Oct 26, 2021)

If it were hunting I would say get ready to burn boot leather. It took me 4 months of fishing about 3 - 5 times a month to start seeing them regularly. Seeing a fish is a good day if you are just starting to DIY. I have had luck on the last of the outgoing, but my buddies say their luck comes on the first of the incoming. The best know what flat they like on all conditions of the tide I am no where close to that. I would say look for current over flats or banks transitioning from deeper water. You might see bonefish, but you will definitely see sharks, cudas, bar jacks and maybe some sea turtles. Going to Biscayne is like poling through an aquarium. Slow down and enjoy it any game fish you find are a huge bonus for a first time. If you are not a gamefish snob you can have a lot of fun and get a ton of practice casting to Cudas and Sharks. Just make sure the hooks are something that will rust out fast. Best of luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for some calm winds for you. This August has felt like a hot March with all the wind.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Real tough. In Islamorada. Especially for diy. It was real hot when we went last month and the temps on the flats were important to find fish


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

redfisher326 said:


> If it were hunting I would say get ready to burn boot leather. It took me 4 months of fishing about 3 - 5 times a month to start seeing them regularly. Seeing a fish is a good day if you are just starting to DIY. I have had luck on the last of the outgoing, but my buddies say their luck comes on the first of the incoming. The best know what flat they like on all conditions of the tide I am no where close to that. I would say look for current over flats or banks transitioning from deeper water. You might see bonefish, but you will definitely see sharks, cudas, bar jacks and maybe some sea turtles. Going to Biscayne is like poling through an aquarium. Slow down and enjoy it any game fish you find are a huge bonus for a first time. If you are not a gamefish snob you can have a lot of fun and get a ton of practice casting to Cudas and Sharks. Just make sure the hooks are something that will rust out fast. Best of luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for some calm winds for you. This August has felt like a hot March with all the wind.


I’ll definitely burn some leather looking for em. I got some spots I wanna check but who knows. My back up plan is tarpon especially at night so the week won’t be a skunk but hopefully I can knock some new species off the list!


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

What ramp would you guys recommend launch at? all the ones I find dont open til at least 730 or 8 and I was hoping to be on the water on the flat by then. I saw some spots on the causeways that look like they can be launches for small boats but im not sure. One example is one I saw on the causeway connected to turntable key.


----------



## Atlanticus (Feb 1, 2019)

ngarcia11892 said:


> Im going to have my skiff down in Miami the week of august 22nd, I want to target bonefish and permit both in Miami and Islamorada. What do you guys look for for these species, ive only fished for bonefish once and saw a school but no dice. Any advice? also how are the dock lights at n


Burn some book leather: "Fly Fishing for Bonefish," by Dick Brown.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

sweet ive been looking for a book to read thanks. I also heard Stu Aptes Fishing the Florida keys and flamingo is a good one


----------



## redfisher326 (Oct 26, 2021)

ngarcia11892 said:


> What ramp would you guys recommend launch at? all the ones I find dont open til at least 730 or 8 and I was hoping to be on the water on the flat by then. I saw some spots on the causeways that look like they can be launches for small boats but im not sure. One example is one I saw on the causeway connected to turntable key.


Public ramps that open early are hard to find in the keys. If you can leave your boat in the water someplace over night that’s a better bet. You might luck out and find a cheap motel with water access. Most ramps down there are $40 a day minimum.


----------



## Miami Maritime (May 25, 2020)

Anyone have any general areas in Biscayne Bay or close to Miami to recommend for bones? I have about 6 trips trying to target them and haven’t seen a fish yet. Thanks


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Miami Maritime said:


> Anyone have any general areas in Biscayne Bay or close to Miami to recommend for bones? I have about 6 trips trying to target them and haven’t seen a fish yet. Thanks


keep trying on your own. Finding them is the hardest part. I know where they are a lot of times, but that’s because I spent a lot of time and fruitless trips figuring them out.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Miami Maritime said:


> Anyone have any general areas in Biscayne Bay or close to Miami to recommend for bones? I have about 6 trips trying to target them and haven’t seen a fish yet. Thanks


My best advice is to focus on finding them not seeing them. Bonefish are not easy to spot due to their mirror like scales and it’s harder to spot them in deeper water. Try throwing skimmer jigs in areas you think will hold fish. If you are catching other fish like snappers it’s usually a good sign.


----------



## Miami Maritime (May 25, 2020)

I have been “chumming” with shrimp. Does anyone else do this? Also can you use frozen shrimp?

Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Down here in paradise (south Florida), the bonefish scene is nothing like it was years ago - but still worth learning... If I were fishing the Miami area I'd ramp at either Crandon Park (Key Biscayne) or Homestead Bayfront Park... Haven't launched out of either in a few years but both ramps should be open 24-7 (get the number for Homestead to verify). Ramp fees are still around $20, but for Key Biscayne you'll also be paying the Rickenbacker causeway toll... Don't even think about fishing out of either place on a weekend (the voice of experience...) unless your'e going to be off and away from the ramp an hour before dawn (and back well before noon...).

Key Biscayne provides good access to all the flats from the key down to the Raggeds and Elliott Key... Homestead is the jumping off place for everything to the south of Sands Key (the south end of the Raggeds area) all the way down to Key Largo...

As already noted finding fish is your first job and I was taught, as a beginner, to start at any flat on the dead low tide - then work my way up with a push pole a soon as my skiff would float - looking for moving fish, tailing fish, etc. From Key Biscayne south the flats run east to west, separated by channels - all the way down to Soldier's Key - then down to the Raggeds.. The way the tide rises you could literally start at the most northern flat (marked by a yellow A-frame stilt house - if it's still there...), pole across it oceanside at the beginning of the tide - then cross the channel you come to and then pole across the next flat to the south, etc. All the while looking for fish.

For those wanting to chum up fish to cast at - any tide (but particularly a falling tide) will work at times. Most of the flats to the north have good grass cover with "white holes" here and there (those white spots are just bare sand surrounded by grass.. find one near a channel (or deeper water) where the tide is washing across it towards deeper water and you've found a spot to chum... Use live or fresh killed shrimp and be sparing - a half dozen shrimp, broken up into small pieces and tossed into the hole, followed by one or two broken up every ten minutes or so... to draw fish to you. You'll draw a bunch of bait stealers (ignore them) and stay ready with a shrimp on a hook, a skimmer jig tipped with a tiny bit of shrimp, or a fly - ready to cast at any bones that come into your chum... The fish won't stick around - they'll prowl into the chummed up area for a minute or two - then move on... With luck you either hook up or keep chumming a little bit at a time until another fish or two show up. Bonefish on a bare sand spot stick out like a sore thumb...small barracuda will come also but generally stay stationary while the bones will prowl around a bit - then move on. Many of us years ago used chum tubes that we could cast with a rod to set up a chum spot...Here's a pic of my old one...








Put your pieces of shrimp into the tube then cast it a bit further than where you want it - then reel it slowly into position, leaving a scent trail to start. The tube keeps the bait stealers from feeding while still laying down the scent in moving water (don't bother chumming any spot with no current). Note the wire leader - sharks of every size will try to eat your tube if they're drawn to it by those bits of shrimp..

I'll quit now except to say that this is just a beginner's look at bonefish... I long ago quit guiding for them and retreated back into the Everglades.. I've heard recently that the bones in Biscayne Bay are making a comeback - sure would be nice to find out it's true... Here's one more pic from more than forty years ago when the average bonefish in the Bay was around eight pounds - this one's a bit bigger than that... 








1979 or thereabouts... who was that young guy? 11lb bonefish on six pound line - within sight of the boat ramp on Key Biscayne..


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Miami Maritime said:


> I have been “chumming” with shrimp. Does anyone else do this? Also can you use frozen shrimp?
> 
> Thanks


Tried it a couple times but stopped because I found blind casting flies and jigs to be more productive. I’m sure it works but I prefer to cover more water. I’d consider changing your strategy since you’ve been out 6 times in one of the best months for bonefishing . One other tip, the fish like the cooler water from incoming tide during the summer months.


----------



## Miami Maritime (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for all the great information and tips. I’m going to put in the time and research until I figure the grey ghost out. As someone who has been bumbling around, this is all very helpfu.


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Down here in paradise (south Florida), the bonefish scene is nothing like it was years ago - but still worth learning... If I were fishing the Miami area I'd ramp at either Crandon Park (Key Biscayne) or Homestead Bayfront Park... Haven't launched out of either in a few years but both ramps should be open 24-7 (get the number for Homestead to verify). Ramp fees are still around $20, but for Key Biscayne you'll also be paying the Rickenbacker causeway toll... Don't even think about fishing out of either place on a weekend (the voice of experience...) unless your'e going to be off and away from the ramp an hour before dawn (and back well before noon...).
> 
> Key Biscayne provides good access to all the flats from the key down to the Raggeds and Elliott Key... Homestead is the jumping off place for everything to the south of Sands Key (the south end of the Raggeds area) all the way down to Key Largo...
> 
> ...


Bob, you are the man! Thank you for all your insight and posts!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

So did you see any Bones on your excursion?


----------



## Miami Maritime (May 25, 2020)

Finally got my Bone! Thanks for all the help and tips. 

Outgoing tide on the flats south of Elliot Key- live shrimp on a small jig. Used a “shrimp chummer.”

Hit That!


----------



## RYValdes (Feb 12, 2021)

Nice job Bro!! Like your SS hat.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Down here in paradise (south Florida), the bonefish scene is nothing like it was years ago - but still worth learning... If I were fishing the Miami area I'd ramp at either Crandon Park (Key Biscayne) or Homestead Bayfront Park... Haven't launched out of either in a few years but both ramps should be open 24-7 (get the number for Homestead to verify). Ramp fees are still around $20, but for Key Biscayne you'll also be paying the Rickenbacker causeway toll... Don't even think about fishing out of either place on a weekend (the voice of experience...) unless your'e going to be off and away from the ramp an hour before dawn (and back well before noon...).
> 
> Key Biscayne provides good access to all the flats from the key down to the Raggeds and Elliott Key... Homestead is the jumping off place for everything to the south of Sands Key (the south end of the Raggeds area) all the way down to Key Largo...
> 
> ...


...on an old Starcraft aluminum boat....great Flamingo skiff.


----------

